# Have I Lost My Mind?



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm all about really fun birthday parties for my kids. In my next life, I'll be a party planner. It's so much fun coming up with different themes and places to have the parties. I like to do something that the kids don't usually get to do.

It's two weeks until my oldest turns 9. The ONLY thing he wants to do for his party is to take buddies camping in the camper.







Sounds good right? Well factor in one six year old brother, 3 best friends from birth, one set of triplets (you know you can't invite just one) and we are talking EIGHT boys with my husband and I in our 29bhs for a one-night sleepover. Against all better judgement - we've agreed. How crazy am I?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Heck thats nothing. I let my wife's Girl Scout troop use our 27rsds for a night two weeks after it was delivered (UNUSED). I dropped it off on a rainy afternoon and asked them if they wanted to sleep in the wet tents or the trailer. They took the Outback and had a great night. I went home and prayed they didn't trash it.

John


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Heck thats nothing. I let my wife's Girl Scout troop use our 27rsds for a night two weeks after it was delivered (UNUSED). I dropped it off on a rainy afternoon and asked them if they wanted to sleep in the wet tents or the trailer. They took the Outback and had a great night. I went home and prayed they didn't trash it.
> 
> John


I feel better already


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

You'll survive, we've had as many as eight people camping in our 21rs. 4 of which were kids.
Good luck, it will be a lasting memory for sure !


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

It will be great!

Great fun, great time and great memories!

Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Heck thats nothing. I let my wife's Girl Scout troop use our 27rsds for a night two weeks after it was delivered (UNUSED). I dropped it off on a rainy afternoon and asked them if they wanted to sleep in the wet tents or the trailer. They took the Outback and had a great night. I went home and prayed they didn't trash it.
> 
> John


I feel better already








[/quote]
um....I didn't see any mention of what happened AFTER he prayed...







....except....well...that he _doesn't_ have that camper anymore...

Relax! They'll have a ball and YOU will be a hero!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Heck thats nothing. I let my wife's Girl Scout troop use our 27rsds for a night two weeks after it was delivered (UNUSED). I dropped it off on a rainy afternoon and asked them if they wanted to sleep in the wet tents or the trailer. They took the Outback and had a great night. I went home and prayed they didn't trash it.
> 
> John


I feel better already








[/quote]
um....I didn't see any mention of what happened AFTER he prayed...







....except....well...that he _doesn't_ have that camper anymore...

Relax! They'll have a ball and YOU will be a hero!!!
[/quote]








Oh thats was good


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Movies, popcorn, flashlights, and make sure they all know nothing goes in the potty that doesn't come out of the body. (Or just use the house/campground bathroom)

The other thing that kids seem to go gaga over is glow sticks.

Goodie bags with little compasses and cheap but good usable whistles that can be used if they ever get lost.

This is a great idea, my soon to be 10yo might like this idea, I do already.









Good luck, and most of all, have fun. He's only 9 once.

Carl


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You are brave. but what a wonderful time all will have. Enjoy the memories you are making.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

You should set rules:

How to use, and not use, the tolet

How to shut the door and/or screen door without damage

No playing with the electric slide out switch (28bhs right?)

No turning on and off the cool red lights on the control panel

no playing with the antennae

no "testing" the fire exit.

Whoops, I may be scaring you!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Zymurgist said:


> Movies, popcorn, flashlights, and make sure they all know nothing goes in the potty that doesn't come out of the body. (Or just use the house/campground bathroom)
> 
> The other thing that kids seem to go gaga over is glow sticks.
> 
> ...


Thanks - those are some great suggestions. I've been working on ideas for awhile and here's a few that I've come up with -

- A friend that makes cakes is making mounds across the top of the cake out of icing that look like sleeping bags. She'll use candy to make the heads sticking out the sleeping bags. Also, she suggested using pretzel sticks and yellow/red icing for a campfire.

- So far for goodies bags I've found clearance camping items that I stocked up on at target. Things like small flashlights, colemen collapsable cups and small fold up rain jackets. I love your suggestion about the glow sticks and whistles!

- For the goody bag itself, I'm wrapping all of the treats into bandanas and tying each one to a stick.

- I'm making invitaitons out of cardstock that look like a tent. Flaps will open to show party details.

I'll try to remember to post pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! What creativity>

This party will be fantastic!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Check the local dollar store - best place for lost of different glow sticks - last time we went camping we had eye glasses, earrings, balls, necklaces---- oooops... boys, right? Anyway, check your local dollar store for more stuff!


----------



## ttimbers (Oct 18, 2007)

we are trading our 28rsds for a 31 rqs and let our 17 year old have her party in the rsds after the homecoming dance. the good news is that the after homecoming parties were way more wild than mini hot dogs and pizza bagels in our camper - so not a bad idea!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That sound great









If I can manage Hurricaneplumber crashing for a night - A party should be no problem.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

"Have I Lost My Mind?" Well... I don't know about that, but you are a braver person than I!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Please don't let either of my children see this thread, as they both have birthdays coming up!


----------

